# Drainage for false bottom terrarium



## Razzmatazz (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi guys,
What would be the best starting from the bottom to the top? 
Obviously hydroleca balls won't work so is it just a case of putting down hydro fleece and then start putting substrates on top?


----------



## Razzmatazz (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone...?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't use them- but that seems to be the general idea.


----------



## Razzmatazz (Feb 18, 2014)

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't use them- but that seems to be the general idea.


Cheers Ron. I was thinking that's how everyone must do it.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Even without "flood and drain vivs" the ceramic ball method can work.

I use ceramic or laterite balls to a depth of an inch at the bottom, then a membrane and then the planting medium. 

the real trick is to not let the water volume build up in the ball layer or it goes stagnant. for me this is rectified by keeping an eye on the water level at the ball layer and only watering enough that the plants can drink in a day or two. Its not a definite science but works for me.

I am actually looking at a better option for us all ;-) but I will be back about that later in the year

another trick is to seed with springtails well from day 1 and of course to make sure that the roots get down into the ball layer. They can take up the water directly then. 

John,


----------



## Fbt123 (Jun 30, 2014)

So is that how you remove water from the drainage layer, by letting the plants roots grow into the hydro balls? Also, will i have enough space in my 18x18x18 viv for these plants:

Miniature praying plant
Fittonia argyroneura nana
Asplenium nidas
Creeping fig
Guzmania theresae (bromeliad)
I still dont know how you get the water out if the drainage layer lol. And do woodlice work like springtails?


----------



## MattClare (Oct 31, 2009)

You can also use a turkey baster to drain it, works for me anyway.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it's the method that works for me, but as I said you only have to provide enough water to last a couple of days at a time really. The plants then drink it all and you have less chance of a stagnation risk.

Choice of plants is yours as long as they are amphib safe, why not get advice and buy from gill at justairplants. She's is about the most knowledgable plant person I know.

Broms get wired onto logs and don't do well when planted.

John



Fbt123 said:


> So is that how you remove water from the drainage layer, by letting the plants roots grow into the hydro balls? Also, will i have enough space in my 18x18x18 viv for these plants:
> 
> Miniature praying plant
> Fittonia argyroneura nana
> ...


----------



## Fbt123 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok, so i'd stick the turkey baster into the water and drain it. That sounds a lot simpler than other methods ive seen. The bromeliad is a terrestrial type so it prefers to be planted rather than be on a log.


----------



## Vixon (Apr 15, 2014)

I use a 60ml syringe for draining my leca. 

Also on the subject of broms, I sort of planted my brom with just the soil on the roots when I I potted it into a cavity in a piece of driftwood. Should I take it out and wire it to background instead? And I am about to buy more broms for my Leuc viv so it's planted and ready to go when I collect them at Donny in September, should I go for specific broms or is broms in general good. Reason I am asking is the half dozen plants I bought in Dinny last time from rainforest vivs I asked for advice on plant selection and was pretty much told just takes your pic they are all phib friendly. So u just went for the pretty ones that caught my eye like the purple wandering Jew which is growing well and another plant with burgundy sort of leaves and giant pinkish red/purple stamens. The brom was the same, I just found it was nice on the eye. After all it's my viv I'm going to be looking at it as long as the frogs like it too. 

PS John, those little cuttings you had in the travel tubs for my azzies was that creeping fig? Cos two if them had started sprouting little roots by the time I transferred the frogs to the viv so I threw those in too. One at least seems to be still alive but too far back for me to check without worrying I might spook the
frogs.


----------



## Fbt123 (Jun 30, 2014)

U dont have to put it on the background, its fine in the wood. Whats your viv setup for?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

from my experience of keeping brims, and I have some beauties! they need to be wired. They are not found in soil but are "parasitical" in nature. We actually should treat them like air plants or orchids. I bet we could get some beauties going in Oxypots! 

if they are placed in soil the roots will rot, I never understand why they are always in soil in the garden centre, I guess its like house plants being used as aquatic plants,,,,,they die off quick and you have to buy more???? maybe I am just cynical

john





Vixon said:


> I use a 60ml syringe for draining my leca.
> 
> Also on the subject of broms, I sort of planted my brom with just the soil on the roots when I I potted it into a cavity in a piece of driftwood. Should I take it out and wire it to background instead? And I am about to buy more broms for my Leuc viv so it's planted and ready to go when I collect them at Donny in September, should I go for specific broms or is broms in general good. Reason I am asking is the half dozen plants I bought in Dinny last time from rainforest vivs I asked for advice on plant selection and was pretty much told just takes your pic they are all phib friendly. So u just went for the pretty ones that caught my eye like the purple wandering Jew which is growing well and another plant with burgundy sort of leaves and giant pinkish red/purple stamens. The brom was the same, I just found it was nice on the eye. After all it's my viv I'm going to be looking at it as long as the frogs like it too.
> 
> ...


----------

